# Studiologic Numa Compact - any issues?



## Jaybee (Nov 20, 2016)

Can't seem to find any VI conversations on it even though one of the most frequent requests I see here in "Which MIDI keyboard?" threads is for a decent semi-weighted keybed controller with 88 keys. 

http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/numa_compact/

I'm very interested in this keyboard purely as a master MIDI controller. It's slim form factor would be ideal. Seems to get more love on piano forums (for being light and easy to carry). Haven't seen any gripes of this particular model but some older (2011-13 period) Studiologic/Fatar keyboards seem to have niggles with the pitch wheel randomly sending data etc. 

An 88 key semi-weighted Fatar TP9/PIANO keybed for circa $400(ish). Too good to be true*?

Thoughts? 

*Ignore the sideways mod-wheel... OSC or other controller will take care of CC's


----------

